
Scientists Just Successfully Reversed Ageing in Lab Grown Human Cells - enraged_camel
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-successfully-reversed-aging-of-human-cells-in-the-lab
======
lsh
"Impact Journals, LLC" is on the old list of (possibly) predatory journals:
[https://predatoryjournals.com/publishers/](https://predatoryjournals.com/publishers/)

